# Jazz?



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,
I am a rock/heavy musician (both guitar and bass... sometimes piano), but sometimes I would like to "soften up" too!
So... what is the best way to learn how to jazz, while being home and looking after twins?
Is there a method/book/video/something you can use without using too much "attention" (because of the twins)?

Yeah... it may look like a dumb question... but then probably you don't know what twins are capable of!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Marco, a great way to start is to brush up on your modes. Many books will have them, but should be freely available on the net. Learn all of them one by one all over the fretboard. I can't think of any books offhand, but will post more suggestions. I was learning Jazz theory from an awesome pianist who did the jazz course through Berklee (While I was playing drums for thrash metal/grindcore bands, so was same road you taking)

No idea how you going to do it with twins!! I only have one, and I can barely get chance to pick up a guitar.

Oh..back on topic. While you learning the modes, try practice them in a swing pattern. Then you can start developing a feel for it at the same time. 

Is there any particualr sub genre you find preferable? There are many different styles, all with different approaches. Have a listen to some Al Dimealo, John McLaughlin etc for later fusion (and awesome playing).


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I will definitly try your road: looks easy and I can still have an eye on the two rascals!


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't imagine what twins are capable of!! I also have one and is a handful.

Anyway, you can check out the book jazz theory by Chuck Cher which is pretty good. But probably the most practical book that I've found on the subject of transitioning from rock to jazz is the book "Jazz Chording for the Rock/Blues Guitarist" by paul Lucas. It only covers the chords but it is great. Once you finish it (several nights I presume) you'll be jazzin' my friend!!


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Years ago I was a metal head getting into jazz....but I'm a drummer so I can't recommend any particular books...

I can recommend some artists to listen to though..

I'm in agreement about getting a good understanding for modes - good examples of metal/thrash guitarists who understand modes are jason becker, marty friedman, and even yngwie (can't believe I recommended someone listen to yngwie, lol!) They're not jazzy sounding players, but they all have unique modal styles, and understanding modes is a key factor in sounding "jazz" - so I'm thinking about how you make (and understand) the transition....

Then on the more jazzy side of things - you need to listen to weather report. (everybody needs to listen to weather report) - you will hear some familiarity in the solos of joe zawinul and wayne shorter, even though they're playing synths and sax, not guitar.

And of course there is alan holdsworth - a true jazz "shredder" - he pioneered guitar synth playing. 

Oh...and you've got to listen to Mahavishnu orchestra - John McLaughlin's band from the 70's - with Billy Cobham on drums, and Jan Hammer on synth (he who did the theme from miami vice )..The violin player is amazing too, can't remember his name. Check out the album "birds of fire". it is totally hard rock/jazz fusion....


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, and of course....how could I forget...listen to as much Zappa as possible! Great genre bender who can help you see roads from any musical style into another......


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Obviously "jazz" means a lot of different things nowadays.

I don't have any technique advice for you but I strongly suggest a lot of listening. Start with the roots, work your way up to the titans, then you'll be able to find your own way amongst the moderns. These are just some suggestions, there are amazing musicians in all of these eras that I'll either forget or neglect to mention. You can probably find quite a lot of these musicians at the local public library.

Roots:
Louis Armstrong - anything Hot5 and/or Hot7
King Oliver - anything you can find
Jelly Roll Morton -you want Red Hot Peppers era stuff versus the later recordings
Django Reinhardt & Stephane Grapelli (aka Le Hot Club de France) - there is a ton of this and it's all great
Duke Ellington - all Duke is worth it and he always plays classic Duke (even late into the 70s)
Art Tatum - whatever you can find

Titans:
Charlie Parker - most of the recordings suck but this is required listening
Charles Mingus - see below
Thelonious Monk - there is no bad Monk and there are a ton of great live sets
Miles Davis (first quintet) - First quintet = Coltrane. Other Davis stuff is good (Birth of the Cool, for example) but first quintet is the sweet spot.
John Coltrane - Things get a little out there post-Dolphy, I prefer the earlier (and still utterly groundbreaking) stuff
Dave Brubeck Quartet - check out the At Carnegie Hall album in particular

Pay close attention to Charles Mingus. Mingus was one of those guys who was strongly influenced by the classic days, particularly Duke (he actually played in Duke Ellington's band early in his career) and Monk, but produced what is unquestionably more complex than early classic jazz. His early 60s band with Eric Dolphy is a real standout.

As you can see, there isn't really a post-1966 jazz outfit that blows me away. Just a matter of taste probably, there have been some excellent musicians in that time, but they're all extremely derivative of the stuff that came before them or so divergent that to me it becomes something other than jazz (like when Miles made Bitches Brew).

You can do all of this listening with your twins and you will be giving them a very special gift (if only my parents had raised me on such great music).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

ngarjuna said:


> ... but they're all extremely derivative of the stuff that came before them...


Isn't that the point? You gotta play the standards... :R


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Isn't that the point? You gotta play the standards... :R


Well yes, I can't argue with you there.

However the people I listed are all pretty much ground breakers, it would be hard to accuse any of them of being overly derivative; even Mingus, who was very intentionally derivative when he wanted to be, was very transformative. I think if I liked fusion more I would have a list of modern ground breakers as well, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I know what you mean, I just couldn't resist


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Speaking of being non-derivative, here's some fun:





 


:R


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the inputs guys!!!! 
:5stars:
:hail:


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

spacedout said:


> Speaking of being non-derivative, here's some fun:
> 
> YouTube- The Very Best of Jazz Club
> 
> ...


GENIUS!!!


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice listings... man... some classic stuff!

Hey.... I like Rich Severson Owner/creator of "Guitar College" http://www.guitarcollege.net/home.html

He's a great player and he offers courses on all styles. I particular like his $.99 lessons.

I picked up a few video lessons on "Arpeggios" and they are jazz rooted. Three videos, downloaded for $9.99. They are fantastic!

Check him out.:T

Pep


----------

